# Converting Bachmann body-mounted knuckles to hook-and-loop?



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Bachmann flat car that came with body-mounted knuckle couplers. It also came with hook-and-loop parts, but they're meant to screw on to the trucks (not an option with this car).

Is there a correct way to make this conversion? I was able to use parts of the knuckle assembly to attach the hook-and-loops at the correct height/location, but it feels like more of a hack than an intended option.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You must have a Bachmann Spectrum 1:20.3 flatcar. [I think they had fake wood bits through the turnbuckles underneath, which the old Big Hauler cars did not.]

I doubt they ever intended that you would fit the hook-and-loops, but if the parts made it work then you are in great shape. Just don't try to get it to go around R1 curves!
If you do have R1s or something like the 4' diameter, I would advise that you sell the car and buy the other version, which has truck-mounted couplers.


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> You must have a Bachmann Spectrum 1:20.3 flatcar. [I think they had fake wood bits through the turnbuckles underneath, which the old Big Hauler cars did not.]
> 
> I doubt they ever intended that you would fit the hook-and-loops, but if the parts made it work then you are in great shape. Just don't try to get it to go around R1 curves!
> If you do have R1s or something like the 4' diameter, I would advise that you sell the car and buy the other version, which has truck-mounted couplers.


The car came with a log skidder on top and was billed as a Big Hauler, but the car has metal wheels so maybe they used a Spectrum car in a big hauler box? https://shop.bachmanntrains.com/images/Large_Scale/95699.jpg

In any case, there's enough play in the screw that the hook freely swings to the left and right on tighter curves, though it doesn't spring back to the center.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The car came with a log skidder on top and was billed as a Big Hauler, but the car has metal wheels so maybe they used a Spectrum car in a big hauler box? https://shop.bachmanntrains.com/imag...cale/95699.jpg


Aha - the famous 20' "shortie" cars. Yes, not a Spectrum, though these were billed as 1:20.3 which we quickly discovered was a crock as they scale out at 20' in 1:22.5.


If you want to experiment, the Bachmann Parts store sells the trucks for a mere $8.40. I bought some to use under a railtruck. 















You could add a wide brass bar from the pivot, bend it to fit over the crosspiece (to keep it solid with the truck,) and bolt the coupler to the bar.


----------

